# nuazinhas



## Luzbelito_77

Hola, estoy traduciendo una película llamada O Mistério da Estrada de Sintra en la cual en un diálogo aparece esta palabra "nuazinhas", al lado de "peladitas", que significa "desnuditas", creo entender que "nuazinhas" significa algo parecido, pero quisiera saber la traducción exacta. Se que es un tema delicado en el foro,pero no he podido encontrar el significado, por eso recurro a este medio. Muchas gracias!


----------



## patriota

A tradução está correta. É o diminutivo de "nuas" e serve para passar a ideia de que estavam *completamente* nuas.


----------



## englishmania

It's the same thing....

nuazinhas (nuas/despidas) = desnuditas, peladitas; naked

Não creio que o diminutivo se relacione com o facto de estarem completamente nuas. Isto é, se estão nuas, estão mesmo nuas. Julgo que o diminutivo se prende com o contexto, possivelmente com as destinatárias (jovens?), com o tom do discurso do autor (ironia?,pena?, ...). Desconheço a frase completa.


----------



## Carfer

englishmania said:


> It's the same thing....
> 
> nuazinhas (nuas/despidas) = desnuditas, peladitas; naked
> 
> Não creio que o diminutivo se relacione com o facto de estarem completamente nuas. Isto é, se estão nuas, estão mesmo nuas. Julgo que o diminutivo se prende com o contexto, possivelmente com as destinatárias (jovens?), com o tom do discurso do autor (ironia?,pena?, ...). Desconheço a frase completa.


 
Sim, mas talvez pelo facto de '_nuazinhas_' não implicar forçosamente que estivessem completamente nuas é que o autor sentiu a necessidade de acrescentar _'peladitas'. 'Peladitas' _não deixa lugar a dúvidas, porque só se refere à nudez física. Se não, qual seria a necessidade?
Em todo o caso, é verdade que só o contexto poderá esclarecer.


----------



## Luzbelito_77

El contexto es el siguiente:
Están conversando un español y un capitán portugués acerca de la sífilis, que fueron contagiados por las indias que mantenían relaciones con los portugueses. El portugués le dice lo siguiente: "Que elas ao que parece andavam nuazinhas. Peladitas". 

Opino igual que ustedes que es para reforzar la idea de desnudez, pero no existe otra palabra parecida a "desnudas" que se ajuste mejor? 

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Mangato

Pelado perece-me  un término coloquial , no espanhol podemos achar expresões equivalentes. *En pelotas,* *en cueros* 
_Ellas, al parecer, andaban desnuditas. En pelotas._

*pelota**2**.*
(De _pelo_).

*en **~**, *o* en **~**s.*
*1. *locs. advs. Desnudo, en cueros.


----------



## Carfer

Luzbelito_77 said:


> El contexto es el siguiente:
> Están conversando un español y un capitán portugués acerca de la sífilis, que fueron contagiados por las indias que mantenían relaciones con los portugueses. El portugués le dice lo siguiente: "Que elas ao que parece andavam nuazinhas. Peladitas".
> 
> Opino igual que ustedes que es para reforzar la idea de desnudez, pero no existe otra palabra parecida a "desnudas" que se ajuste mejor?
> 
> Muchas gracias!


 
¿A qué te refieres? ¿Otra palabra parecida a "_desnudas_" que se ajuste mejor? ¿O para sustituir qué, '_peladitas_'? Bueno, '_peladitas_' a mí me parece muy adecuada y '_nuazinhas_' igual. Ambas significan '_desnudas_' y ahora resulta claro que es '_desnudas' _en el sentido_ 'en pelotas, en cueros'. _Además, igual se puede decir '_em pelota/em pelo'._


----------



## Istriano

*Peladinhas/nuazinhas *no Brasil, e se quiser pôr ainda mais ênfase: 
peladinhas da silva


----------



## csaalal

En peladitas, el sufijo diminutivo utilizado no es el del portugués, sino el del español. Por otro lado yo no conozco la utilización en español de pelado como desnudo. ¿No será simplemente que esté intentando utilizar una palabra en español y le salga en perfecto portuñol?

No sé, es sólo una posibilidad


----------



## Carfer

csaalal said:


> En peladitas, el sufijo diminutivo utilizado no es el del portugués, sino el del español. Por otro lado yo no conozco la utilización en español de pelado como desnudo. ¿No será simplemente que esté intentando utilizar una palabra en español y le salga en perfecto portuñol?
> 
> No sé, es sólo una posibilidad


 
Pues a mí me parece que te equivocas. Los diminutivos con sufijo '_ita_' son frecuentes en portugués, al menos en el portugués de Portugal. El idioma portugués tiene un rasgo incomún, es que hay muchas maneras de hacer diminutivos, más numerosas que en la mayoría de los otros y con muchas cambiantes de sentido. Además, la frase donde está '_peladitas_' está en portugués.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carfer said:


> Pues a mí me parece que te equivocas. Los diminutivos con sufijo '_ita_' son frecuentes en portugués, al menos en el portugués de Portugal. El idioma portugués tiene un rasgo incomún, es que hay muchas maneras de hacer diminutivos, más numerosas que en la mayoría de los otros y con muchas cambiantes de sentido. Además, la frase donde está '_peladitas_' está en portugués.


No Brasil não se utilizam tanto, a não ser quando queremos "hablar como los hermanos"...


----------



## csaalal

Estimado Carfer, tengo la corazonada de que, a pesar de tu rotundísima opinión, no estoy tan descaminado. 

La acción se desarrolla en Brasil, y como dice Whosoyeu, en Brasil es realmente raro utilizar el sufijo -ito. Es cierto que el hablante es portugués, por lo que la posibilidad del portuñol ni se abre, ni se cierra definitivamente.

Comentas que la frase está en portugués. Es cierto, pero con la información que tenemos, una conversación entre un hablante de portugués y uno de español, siempre es posible que se puedan introducir palabras en portuñol. Ésto te lo garantizo, porque ocurre muy frecuentemente en mis conversaciones con brasileños. Además, y si el autor del guión ha querido introducir una palabra en portuñol? Está en su libre derecho. Tal vez, sería bueno preguntarse también si en la conversación entre esos 2 personajes hay más expresiones en portuñol. Si la respuesta es sí, confirmaría mi corazonada.

Ya fuera de la traducción en si, ese rango de formación del diminutivo con diferentes sufijos, también se da en el español. Sin pensar mucho, se me ocurren -ito, -illo, -ino, e -ico.

Termino como he empezado, tengo la corazonada de que, a pesar de la rotundísima opinión de Carfer, no estoy tan descaminado.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

csaalal said:


> La acción se desarrolla en Brasil,


No me parece, CSAALAL, es una película portuguesa basada en un libro de Eça de Queiroz (más portugués que las caravelas) y la acción sucede en Portugal, no en Brasil.


----------



## okporip

csaalal said:


> tengo la corazonada de que, a pesar de la rotundísima opinión de Carfer, no estoy tan descaminado.



A mí me parece que si un portugués nos dice que "peladitas" suena a portugués, tenemos que hacerle caso. Lo que me pregunto es si la palabra no podría significar, en ese contexto,  "mujeres sin pelos (pubianos)".


----------



## Carfer

okporip said:


> Lo que me pregunto es si la palabra no podría significar, en ese contexto, "mujeres sin pelos (pubianos)".


 
É possível, sim, e até explicaria a razão do uso em duplicado de termos sinónimos. Se essa era uma prática ou uma característica das índias, então a hipótese torna-se ainda mais verosímil.

Quanto ao resto, eu não sou nenhuma autoridade, portanto não é uma questão de aceitarem ou não o que digo, cada um que pense como quiser. Só posso reafirmar que a mim não me choca nada '_peladitas_' como diminutivo português, como não me teria chocado nada se o autor, em vez de '_nuazinhas_' tivesse escrito '_nuazitas_', que, provavelmente, ainda vos soará mais estranho. Para mim diminutivos em _'ito/ita'_ são coisas do dia-a-dia. Uns minutos antes de ter visto este tópico pela primeira vez, tinha, por pura casualiadde, enviado um email a uma amiga que encimei com um '_Olá Isabelita_', amiga essa que trato indiferentemente por _'Isabel', 'Isabelinha', 'Isabelita'_ e às vezes também, por brincadeira, mas com uma enorme dose de verdade, '_Isa belíssima_'. E, como eu, estou convencido que há vários outros milhões de portugueses.
Os diminutivos em _'inho/inha' _talvez ocorram com uma frequência um pouco maior do que os terminados em '_ito/ita_', mas estes não me provocam nenhuma reacção diferente dos primeiros. Usá-los ou não, para mim é uma questão de humor e, embora isso seja inteiramente subjectivo e dependa muito das situações concretas, talvez porque não sejam tão frequentes, coloco habitualmente neles uma carga afectiva maior do que os mais corriqueiros _'inhos/inhas'._

Agora o que eles não são, seguramente, é portunhol. E vais-me desculpar, meu caro Carlos, no caso vertente até podes ter razão, o português poderia estar a tentar espanholizar a frase para a tornar mais compreensível ao seu interlocutor, mas daí não se segue que sempre que tal acontece - e acredita que cá deste lado acontece muitíssimas vezes e sem espanhóis metidos ao barulho - estejamos a falar portunhol.


----------



## Mangato

Carfer said:


> Sim, mas talvez pelo facto de '_nuazinhas_' não implicar forçosamente que estivessem completamente nuas é que o autor sentiu a necessidade de acrescentar _'peladitas'. 'Peladitas' _não deixa lugar a dúvidas, porque só se refere à nudez física. Se não, qual seria a necessidade?
> Em todo o caso, é verdade que só o contexto poderá esclarecer.


 
En esto no tenemos diferencia
Con independencia de la utilización de las diferentes terminaciones del diminutivo, por aquí no es infrecuente la redundancia de dos adjetivos, enfatizando una situación. En otros casos, el segundo  se utiliza como aclaración del primero.   Desnuda se usa  a veces  con el sentido de poco vestida, en ropa interior etc., por lo que a mi entender el segundo adjetivo disipa cualquier duda sobre el significado del primero.


----------

